# Cat hairs on clothes



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Don't get a white cat if you like black clothes.

I don't know what to do anymore, just laying a sweater on a surface to put it on gets it covered in cat hair...

How do you live with it?


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I gave up trying to control it. Everyone knows I have cats anyways. LOL!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I change dress as soon as I get home from work, so that my suits are hair-free. The casual dress I don't care. Maybe brush them when the hairs become too obvious.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I keep a long nightshirt on (instead of my shirt and pants) until I'm JUST ready to walk out the door. I keep my clothes on the hanger on the coatrack by the door until the last second.

I also keep a lint brush in my car and brush myself off after I get out and before I walk into work. For casual clothes i dont care.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

You need to choose fabrics that the hair won't stand out on, that means no black no matter what color your cat is.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

No black, no darks whatsever. With the 6 cats it just wasn't worth the headaches.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

MowMow said:


> I keep a long nightshirt on (instead of my shirt and pants) until I'm JUST ready to walk out the door. I keep my clothes on the hanger on the coatrack by the door until the last second.
> 
> I also keep a lint brush in my car and brush myself off after I get out and before I walk into work. For casual clothes i dont care.


This.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

I've got a white cat too. His hair goes everywhere. People who come over to my place know not to wear dark/black!! We don't change clothes until we need to walk out the door and we change into casual once we get home. We also have a lint roller by the door and keep one at work just in case we missed some! His hair is everywhere at home, but I vacuum daily to remove the hairballs etc. We don't mind the extra work because we love Milky.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Most of what we own is covered in cat hair. We have those sticky roller things that we use all the time . When we're going somewhere nice though, we have to sticky roll our clothes more than once! I'd rather have hair on my clothes than not have cats at all


----------



## partial2persians (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey, here is a novel idea.....GIVE THE CAT A PROFESSIONAL GROOM and specifically ask for the DE-shedding package. I have no cat hair on anything ever...no lint rollers, no changing and redressing in different clothes, no cat hair in the dryer lint filter and no hairballs beside my bed to step on in the middle of the night. Its a miracle. And the cats actually LOVE how they feel.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

partial2persians said:


> Hey, here is a novel idea.....GIVE THE CAT A PROFESSIONAL GROOM and specifically ask for the DE-shedding package. I have no cat hair on anything ever...no lint rollers, no changing and redressing in different clothes, no cat hair in the dryer lint filter and no hairballs beside my bed to step on in the middle of the night. Its a miracle. And the cats actually LOVE how they feel.


Let me guess......you're a cat groomer......


----------



## partial2persians (Oct 30, 2011)

let me guess.....You think cats groom themselves quite adequately!


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Gotta keep the cats away from the clothes. Bag your clothes that you use for work. I use the lint rollers and use the sticky side of masking tape. I groom our crew daily & collect enough hair to create another kitten. That & vacuum - it is a daily thing for me. As much hair as I clean up it is a wonder the cats aren't bald.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I must confess: I allow my cats into my clothes closets. How silly is that!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You can groom cats all you want, they still shed. My first cat was Cinderella, so I changed my bedding and towels to light colors. Then I fell in love with Cleo.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Mine go into my closet. In fact that's where MowMow's secret hiding place is.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo's the only cat allowed in there. The bratz reach up and pull my clothes off the hangers.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

i don't care about cat hairs to go out, only work clothes. So I'll make sure from now on to fold/hang those the moment I come back from work, and not let the cats in that part of the closet.

The other issue is that I have to get used to not laying clothes on the bed / chair before putting them on.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I tend to throw my work clothes in the dryer in the morning to de-wrinkle them, and this takes most of the cat hair off. I also have a lint roller near the door in case Simone has been rubbing all over my legs. Most of my clothes don't pick up cat hair though.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

What materials pick the most and the least cat hair?


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

partial2persians said:


> Hey, here is a novel idea.....GIVE THE CAT A PROFESSIONAL GROOM and specifically ask for the DE-shedding package. I have no cat hair on anything ever...no lint rollers, no changing and redressing in different clothes, no cat hair in the dryer lint filter and no hairballs beside my bed to step on in the middle of the night. Its a miracle. And the cats actually LOVE how they feel.


 
Grooming does reduce the hair a lot, but not completely eliminate it. It's just like human hair, you shed hair almost every hour, so does your cat. It's possibly because you have persians (guessed from you id), so you can see huge difference. Persians do shed a LOT, one of the major reason why I don't want a persian any more :/ My cats are low shedding, especially Metoo. I can use furminator on her and don't get anything. And I never see hair ball in my home. 

But I'm a very lazy person. I don't clean my place or even make bed frequently, so the occasion hair accumulates. And I have a lot of dark suits (light suits are good for a mood change, but I still think dark ones are more chic and professional). So changing dress is the only solution. And its actually easier than visiting groomer


----------



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

I've gotten ribbed at school because of the hair on my clothes.


----------



## Glitched (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm still trying to figure out what to do about it. I'm fostering two siamese mixes and I usually wear black or navy blue suit pants to work. Personally I think one of them has a shedding problem (since when do siamese with short coats shed soo much?), but every morning both cats rub my legs until I'm out the door. My black khaki pants picked up fur worse than the others, so one day I just dumped it on the floor thinking I'd vacuum it later. Three weeks later I never got around to vacuuming it but the cats turned them into white pants with black 'freckles' throughout. 

I bought a lint roller recently but I hate products that wear out like that, so hoping to find my old brush glove and giving that a shot.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I indeed was thinking of vacuuming some of the clothes...


----------



## 6cats2dogs2kids (Nov 23, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> I must confess: I allow my cats into my clothes closets. How silly is that!


Mine like to sleep in drawers but they are minimal shedders so it isnt bad. The weird thing is, my husband's shirts seem to attract most of the cat hair.... It's magical...


----------



## 6cats2dogs2kids (Nov 23, 2011)

Glitched said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what to do about it. I'm fostering two siamese mixes and I usually wear black or navy blue suit pants to work. Personally I think one of them has a shedding problem (since when do siamese with short coats shed soo much?), but every morning both cats rub my legs until I'm out the door. My black khaki pants picked up fur worse than the others, so one day I just dumped it on the floor thinking I'd vacuum it later. Three weeks later I never got around to vacuuming it but the cats turned them into white pants with black 'freckles' throughout.
> 
> I bought a lint roller recently but I hate products that wear out like that, so hoping to find my old brush glove and giving that a shot.


Purebred siamese are single coated and dont shed as much. All my cats are single coated but i bet yours take after their non siamese side and have double coats. 
The type of food you feed could make a difference too.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

fftopic

Can you not keep a lint brush in your car/purse/briefcase and brush yourself off before you walk into work? I wouldn't lay your clothes DOWN anywhere though. I keep mine on the hanger and out of cat rubbing height until the second before I walk out the door.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Please, please, please...can everyone post a link / photo or autistic-friendly detailed description of your lint brushes you're satisfied with?

I have the sticky roller, and by the rate I have to use a new sheet, it's terribly expensive. I also have a lint glove, but it doesn't work on all clothes...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

This is the one i have. It also works GREAT on window screens (construction dust gets caught in them and this knocks it loose).

Amazon.com: 2-sided Lint Brush W/plastic Handle: Home & Garden


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

This is the one I have. It's been great on carpets and bed linen, not at all on wool.


Evercare Lint Pic-Up Mitt - 2022#


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have the sticky tape kind, it works like magic. One in my tote bag, one in my car, one at home. But the first thing I do when I get home is change clothes. And the last thing I do before leaving for work is get dressed. Cat hair isn't normally an issue outside the house.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

When it comes to clothes, my habit is the same as Marie and Krissy...I don't get dressed for work until right before I'm ready to leave the house, and when I get home at night, the first thing I do is change out of my business suit and into my pj's (I love pj's!). To remove cat hair from clothes, I use a sticky-tape lint roller or often just a slightly-damp cloth.

I also have two other products. One is for removing cat hair from carpeted cat trees, since a standard lint brush would get you nowhere. With this product, I just "scrape" the carpeted part of the tree and the hair instantly attaches itself to the "magnet" (don't let the reference to "dogs" fool you...it works terrific on cat hair, especially that of long-haired cats): Walmart.com: Petmate Pet Hair Magnet: Dogs

The other is for removing cat hair from furniture. Simply wipe the furniture with the sponge and the cat hair disappears. Amazon.com: Gonzo Pet Hair Lifter Sponge, Box (Pack of 12): Health & Personal Care 


I highly recommend both of these products...zip, zip, zip, and the cat hair is history...at least until the next time the cat goes on the furniture or the cat tree! :smile:


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I have a lint brush now near the door.

Susan, what material are those brushes made of?


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

When my Rainbow Kitty Misty was with me, she shed all over the place mostly with white hair. She was black and white with very thick hair. It was everywhere so I just used a brush to clean my clothes and furniture, it never went away tho.

Autumn is my very dark tortie and she doesn't shed as much except on the carpet. I always see pieces of her hair on my light carpet but not on my clothes.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Susan said:


> I also have two other products. One is for removing cat hair from carpeted cat trees, since a standard lint brush would get you nowhere. With this product, I just "scrape" the carpeted part of the tree and the hair instantly attaches itself to the "magnet" (don't let the reference to "dogs" fool you...it works terrific on cat hair, especially that of long-haired cats): Walmart.com: Petmate Pet Hair Magnet: Dogs
> 
> The other is for removing cat hair from furniture. Simply wipe the furniture with the sponge and the cat hair disappears. Amazon.com: Gonzo Pet Hair Lifter Sponge, Box (Pack of 12): Health & Personal Care
> 
> ...


I saw those sponges for the first time at the pet store when I was buying food last week. I think I may just have to go back and get some to try! The 'magnet' looks amazing too.


----------



## Madcats Mom (Nov 13, 2011)

I have 3 of those roller brushes with the sticky tape. One is at my front door (I use it when I leave for work), one I keep at work because even though you think you've got everything you don't (I like to think it's their little present to me during the day)and I have a mini-one I keep in my car.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> Susan, what material are those brushes made of?


The first one (magnet) is made of some sort of plastic. The second one is a sponge/foam type material.




love.my.cats said:


> I saw those sponges for the first time at the pet store when I was buying food last week. I think I may just have to go back and get some to try! The 'magnet' looks amazing too.


 I bought a new vacuum cleaner a while back and the store owner tossed in one of the sponges for free, since he knew I had cats. He told me I'd be back to buy more...he was right! I have several couches with fabric "skirts" all around the bottom, which always got covered with cat hair when the girls would brush by them. I just run the sponge over the fabric and it picks everything up first time. I also have a pool table that the girls have a habit of going on (thankfully they don't scratch the felt)...but the sponge instantly lifts the cat hair off the felt. 

As for the magnet, it's the only thing I've found that can penetrate the carpeting on the cat trees to get the hair out, although I find it works best for long-haired cats. My daughter has a DSH, and when we tried it on his tree, it helped some, but it didn't work as well as it did on Muffs' and Abby's trees.


----------



## kitbassgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

Neko and Gato aren't allowed in our bedroom (they sleep in my moms room) so there is no cat hair on our bed or our clothes, besides that I brush my kitty's regularly and I have a lint roller that works wonders! I really don't know if I'm just good at keeping my kitty's well groomed or if they're too young to shed like crazy cause there isn't alot of cat hair in my house.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

kitbassgirl said:


> I really don't know if I'm just good at keeping my kitty's well groomed or if they're too young to shed like crazy cause there isn't alot of cat hair in my house.


If your two are less than a year old, that likely explains the low shedding. Kittens tend not to shed very much. When my girls were kittens, I thought I had been lucky enough to find the two lowest-shedding cats in the world. Then they had their first birthday! :? 

Still, it's good you brush them regularly and that they're used to being groomed, because brushing will help.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

partial2persians said:


> let me guess.....You think cats groom themselves quite adequately!


let me guess... you're not going to pay for us to get these packages

Just saying, a lint brush is like a buck at the dollar store... that service is probably pushing $100-$150 a shot.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm by no means AGAINST grooming. I just don't think it's the absolute answer that groomers seem to think it is and I see no reason to be snarky with the OP that they didn't think to rush to the groomer (which I'm willing to bet would cost her an arm and a leg in her country).

Do some cats need it? I'm sure they do, but I'm not about to rush my cat off to the groomer though because he dropped some hairs. I'll groom him a couple of times a week and for a few weeks in the summer it will have to be every other day while he blows his coat and it'll all be good. I'll feed him a good quality food and we'll manage on our own without lining someone else's pockets and stressing him out. I don't care HOW good people think he'd feel, my guy would *not* deal with being washed by a stranger. The vet had to use welding gloves on his last visit just to give him a general checkup.


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

Mimi does NOT like to be brushed at all - and she is a medium to long-haired girl. This was something that worried me - I was afraid of matting, etc., but the vet said her fur is very different - almost like cotton balls - and she grooms herself really well. I would expect, because she doesn't get brushed, to have a handful of fur everytime I pet her - and I don't! The worst that happens is on occasion I get little tiny balls of fur on furniture, etc. 

I had my Princess groomed a couple of times after a couple of shoulder surgeries - I had a guy that came to the house in a van and out to the van we went - and I got to stay with her. It was preferable to do it that way rather than drop her off at a place and leave her there for a few hours with all the barking dogs, etc. All this guy would do was brush her out and shave off any mats. He wanted to bathe her but I didn't think she would handle it well ... so I always refused. But having him do the brushing and shave the mats was a godsend when I didn't have the use of one arm.


----------



## Monastelar (Feb 24, 2009)

well at the first time i cryed all the time beacuse i tryed everything and nothings works!
But know we put all our sweaters, coat, etc in a bag and they inmediately we close, ok at the next day they still have cats hair but then we use this roller antihair. But still have a lot of hair for all over our clothes


----------



## partial2persians (Oct 30, 2011)

Claiken said:


> let me guess... you're not going to pay for us to get these packages
> 
> Just saying, a lint brush is like a buck at the dollar store... that service is probably pushing $100-$150 a shot.


Just saying, if you at least CALL a cat groomer you might have some real idea of what a cat de-shedding consists of and how much it might cost. You MIGHT actually find that it is less that 2 sticky rollers a month, a sweeper and a lot of utility bills running the washer and dryer and STILL looking like a furball.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

OK folks...chill it out. The sarcasm and digs are getting out of hand.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Just become a recluse.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Or a nudist.

Or both. Nobody will know.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Or a nudist.
> 
> Or both. Nobody will know.


You don't know me!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Careful, ladies...you know how we all love pictures!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

A naked recluse full of cat hair.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I foresee another bigfoot sighting in the near future....


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

All the fun I missed while I was dealing with turkey day! I use lint brushes and also just have a daily brush session with the kitties when i get home from work, however since Zeus arrived ... well ... let's just say all my clothese are dark and it sucks. Basically I change in the laundry room right before i leave for work, The cats are not allowed there, plus they think the big bad washer/dryer monster will eat them. I myself would not ever bring kitties to a groomer, they hate going out to begin with. Plus what if someone brings a sick animal to the groomer then you cats gets sick too.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

How to clean the lint mitt while I'm using it? I wipe the surface of the clothes item, and sometimes the lint that's on the mitt will spread on the material again (sorry for the bad English, I don't know how to explain it better).


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

wondercat said:


> I myself would not ever bring kitties to a groomer, they hate going out to begin with. Plus what if someone brings a sick animal to the groomer then you cats gets sick too.


Professional groomers take many precautions to avoid illness spreading at their shops, such as disinfecting all equipment between each animal, limiting exposure between pets, not accepting animals that are visibly ill, etc. There are also other options for owners who have the same concerns as you though, house-call and mobile grooming. House-call is where a groomer comes to your home and uses your bathtub, industrial sink, etc. to bathe and they also bring the rest of their equipment inside to finish the groom. Mobile groomers bring a trailer or van to your house and the pet is groomed right out front of your house. Both of these options are usually a bit more expensive than a traditional salon however since it is a specialty service. Hope that helps!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

partial2persians said:


> Just saying, if you at least CALL a cat groomer you might have some real idea of what a cat de-shedding consists of and how much it might cost. You MIGHT actually find that it is less that 2 sticky rollers a month, a sweeper and a lot of utility bills running the washer and dryer and STILL looking like a furball.


I was going based off the $85+ i spent there on my dog... a willing animal. surely they will charge more for more than one person to hold down and brush an unwanting cat. its only logical. (im ni canada too so things may be way different here)


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

My cat is not allowed to go to the bedroom. So, no cat hair over there J . We have got her very recently (in October) and she is still very young (7 months). She does not lose hair almost at all. I think it is because she is too young or the period of the year. Winter is coming and she is gaining more fur. But, we`ll see in spring and summer, right? :cool

However, I try to avoid picking her up and petting her before I leave for work. And I change my clothes before and coming back from work. When my kitty will start to lose more hair in spring I will definitely buy a clothes brush. 

What makes me a little bit sad is that my cat does not enjoy brushing very much


----------

